# Vexilar FP100?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone have experience with the Vexilar FP100?

I'm considering getting an inexpensive portable camera. Mainly something to check-out what is going on in a few of the clear ponds that I fish from the kayak. But, also something that I can fit in a bucket for ice/dock fishing. I don't have really high expectaions of picture quality, but I don't want to just waste money either.

I'm fairly confident that in clear water this unit will fit my expectations. However, there is not a lot of clear water here in SW Ohio. Will any of the cheaper cameras be useable in lakes like Cowan, East Fork, Rocky Fork?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

I have a vex camera on my fl 20 double vision. It works great on pan fish but thats about it. I find it difficult to use on lake erie due to depth when going after walleye on the western basin. Now in Presque bay for pan fish its pretty nice. The difficulty using the camera is that I have to use it in the darkness on my ice shack, cause the natural light blinds out the picture. I am very reluctant to us in stained waters cause its to difficult to find my lure and or fish. When I use it I find I am playing with the camera more than fishing and the guys with me are catching fish while im playing with it.


----------

